# Oil



## bstoneaz79 (Jun 28, 2015)

So I did some looking, but to be honest I'm too busy (lazy) to search too hard, to find this:

Is Mobil 1 full synthetic an acceptable oil for the TD Cruze? I'm only at 2500 miles, but I think when I do the "free" service I'm going to provide my own oil to keep things consistent for when the services aren't free anymore.

Or is there a better full synthetic I should look at? I'm not interested in these fancy, schmancy oils like Amsoil (I think they are just a fad anyway), but want something good to help the engine last to 300K. Should I also provide my own filter, or is the GM filter decent?

Thanks, O Great Ones, for the wealth of information you provide.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Mobil 1 ESP is suitable for the CTD, not their off the shelf oil, and not EP. It has to say ESP on the bottle. 

AMSOIL's oils are group 5 based, true synthetics. They have been making synthetic oils for longer than anyone has, and longer than many companies combined. They started in 1972. Mobil 1 didn't start making synthetics till 1974, and even those got off to a rocky start. Therefore, they are not just "a fad." You don't have to like it, but all of the technical data out there places them quite a ways above anything Mobil 1 has to offer with their Group 3 oils. Most of this community will validate these statements as true. 

Both oils will serve your purposes.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

If you look into the oils and prices, AMSOil really makes sense for our Cruze Diesels. I'm normally a pretty loyal Valvoline customer, and I still have Valvoline MaxLife Synthetic in my other vehicles, but the Cruze Diesel gets the AMSOil Low-SAPS 5w-30 European. I looked into getting the Valvoline Low-SAPS Diesel oils online, and also the Dexos2-approved Castrol Edge and Mobil1 ESP and Super 3000. I'm only paying $5 more per 5L jug for my AMSOil than I would have paid for ordering the Castrol/Mobil/Valvoline oils online, and I can get it locally, which none of the other oils are available locally where I live. 

The big thing with these Cruze Diesels is that it has to be Low-SAPS (or some Mid-SAPS oils like the AMSOil 5w-40 European). Otherwise, a full-SAPS oil will clog and foul your emissions equipment and cost a ton to remedy. It also has to meet or exceed the Dexos2 spec or ACEA C3 spec on the other properties of the oil, but the Low/Mid-SAPS requirement is the #1 thing with these engines and their emissions equipment. 

In summary, don't write off the AMSOil for this particular engine, even if you don't buy into its benefits in general or for gasoline engines. For this particular engine and its needs, you can get the AMSOil for equal or barely more than the standard retail oils, and you will know it is the right thing for your engine.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I personally don't use Amsoil - but I can tell you that it's no fad. 

But Royal Purple is a fad.


----------

